# Call of Duty 4 Save Files



## shokwaav

Well a long time ago I finished CoD4-singleplayer then uninstalled it. Then I wanted to play again but I had deleted all the save data and stuff.

I really want to skip some of the more boring and annoying missions so does anyone know where I can download the save files? 

http://callofduty.filefront.com/file/CoD4_Saves;84257 doesn't work because the config file isn't included  

OR can someone upload it? Call it cheating but I've played it b4. This is like my third time round


----------



## shokwaav

*bump*


----------



## shokwaav

*bump*

will someone pls reply?


----------



## N3crosis

It's a really good campaign, and it isn't THAT long, just play it through again .


----------



## shokwaav

i know its a good campaign..
its just that some missions are plain boring.. like some of the end missions arent that great imho..

one of the best is the sniper mission where you go back 25 years XD

and i want to play the airplane mission.. dont want to waste time going thro all the bs in the middle

ah well ill just play thro it.. waste a few hours on recruit then play veteran on my fav missions


----------



## russb

Sorted.


----------



## trapar

But it wasn't exactly what he wanted...

Word of advice, next time you feel like deleting the game, do so but don't get rid if the save files  like you've been doing so far...unless you really feel it's necessary.

I'd really like to help but I've never dealt with this problem before. In fact, I didn't even know that one could download save files for the game.


----------

